# Hurricane Michael



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 10, 2018)

Everybody down by the panhandle of Florida, please stay safe! 

https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2018/hurricane-michael?map=forecast


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 12, 2018)

A good friend of mine has family in the panhandle and apparently one of his cousins house and property were severely damaged. He also has family further north around Cairo, GA and even there the destruction was pretty bad. Praying for those who hunkered down along the coast.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2018)

The pictures they are showing on the news are devastating. So much destruction. Between the wind and the water, nothing is left untouched.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 12, 2018)

These catastrophes seem to be occurring all to frequently


----------



## Ray (Oct 13, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> These catastrophes seem to be occurring all to frequently





Indeed. There is an Allstate Insurance ad on TV where the spokesperson says that there have been 26 "once in 500 year storms" in the last decade.


----------



## Berthold (Oct 13, 2018)

Ray said:


> There is an Allstate Insurance ad on TV where the spokesperson says that there have been 26 "once in 500 year storms" in the last decade.



Insurance always wants to earn money. Don't believe everything what You see on TV


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 14, 2018)

Ray said:


> Indeed. There is an Allstate Insurance ad on TV where the spokesperson says that there have been 26 "once in 500 year storms" in the last decade.



Actuarial analysis seems to be outdated in our current 'climate'.


----------

